# Lighter Life?



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok new question...
Generally with your torch lighters how long do they last?
I ask because I bought one of the Xikar torches that i spoke of in my previous post.
Im toasting the foot, lighting and doing any fixing with the lighter, and im only getting it to last for about 2 cigars worth. Am I just overusing it or is that the general longtivity of a lighter before having to refill it..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulHag said:


> Ok new question...
> Generally with your torch lighters how long do they last?
> I ask because I bought one of the Xikar torches that i spoke of in my previous post.
> Im toasting the foot, lighting and doing any fixing with the lighter, and im only getting it to last for about 2 cigars worth. Am I just overusing it or is that the general longtivity of a lighter before having to refill it..


I'm getting pretty close to the same with a cheapie I have. I finally bought a large capacity lighter a couple of weeks ago... it was getting old.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I bought a Tiger torch lighter, lit about 10 cigars before it needed a refill...then broke when I was trying to refill it. I guess you get what you pay for.

After some research, I want to buy a Colibri Quantum Vortex 771. The best price I have found so far is $67. Anyone happen to know where I might find an even better price?

Thanks for any help in advance..hog


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

PaulHag said:


> Ok new question...
> Generally with your torch lighters how long do they last?
> I ask because I bought one of the Xikar torches that i spoke of in my previous post.
> Im toasting the foot, lighting and doing any fixing with the lighter, and im only getting it to last for about 2 cigars worth. Am I just overusing it or is that the general longtivity of a lighter before having to refill it..


I've got two torch lighters a cheap triple torch I bought off E-bay cost about $7 with shipping. I've torched at least 10 cigars before a refill using technique similar to you (Toasting the foot and lighting). I tend not to touch up to often. The other lighter is a single torch Colibri Quantum I got from the Devil site. About the same amount of cigars ~10 before I refill. When I refill I make sure the tank is completely empty (I purge it by holding down the filler with a small screwdriver. Then I fill it. Hope this helps

:u


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like you didn't purge the lighter enough before you filled it. The next time it needs filled purge all the air out. Just hold down the refill nozzle till you don't hear any more pressure. Then sit it down for a couple of mins. and wait. Then do it again, and again until all the gas and air are out. Now you can refill it.

I have 4-5 cheap triple flame lighters laying all over the place (golf bag, truck, next to humi, in my travel humi and in my pocket). I don't own an expensive lighter because I loose them so often, same with cutters. I keep a cheap havana cutter in all the same places.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Sounds like you didn't purge the lighter enough before you filled it. The next time it needs filled purge all the air out. Just hold down the refill nozzle till you don't hear any more pressure. Then sit it down for a couple of mins. and wait. Then do it again, and again until all the gas and air are out. Now you can refill it.


I know this is key - to relieve the pressure completely, so this may be why you aren't getting as long a flame life, Paul - if you don't empty the pressure before refilling, it won't take in as much butane.

What I'm wondering is do you have to hold down the refill nozzle w/ a small screwdriver much like Dan said above, or can you just hold down the ignitor switch until all the air stops coming out?


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Steeltown said:


> I know this is key - to relieve the pressure completely, so this may be why you aren't getting as long a flame life, Paul - if you don't empty the pressure before refilling, it won't take in as much butane.
> 
> What I'm wondering is do you have to hold down the refill nozzle w/ a small screwdriver much like Dan said above, or can you just hold down the ignitor switch until all the air stops coming out?


You will need to hold down the refill nozzle, you'll be suprised at how much pressure is still inside. You can use just about anything to hold down the refill nozzle.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Also make sure you are refilling properly, with the lighter upside down. This is a very common mistake.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Interesting post guys.. I have a new Colibri Quantum off Ebay... it worked on one cigar and never again after that... I have purged and refilled.. Sometimes I can get a flame for a couple seconds but thats it.. Any other suggestions from what has already been said on the thread??

Thanks..


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

aahagel said:


> Interesting post guys.. I have a new Colibri Quantum off Ebay... it worked on one cigar and never again after that... I have purged and refilled.. Sometimes I can get a flame for a couple seconds but thats it.. Any other suggestions from what has already been said on the thread??
> 
> Thanks..


Maybe flame set too high? Also, If you use cheap butane (which is almost all you can get most places) the jets can get clogged - maybe blow out the jets with compreed air. That fixed my cheapos many times.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

aahagel said:


> Interesting post guys.. I have a new Colibri Quantum off Ebay... it worked on one cigar and never again after that... I have purged and refilled.. Sometimes I can get a flame for a couple seconds but thats it.. Any other suggestions from what has already been said on the thread??
> 
> Thanks..


Try and adjust the flame. I have one that is real picky on flame height. Also be sure to clean out the jets with some compressed air (You can buy cans of compressed air at computer stores its clean and shouldn't harm the lighter). Also buy yhe best butane you can find triple refined at a minimum or 4 or 5 if you can find it.

:u


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought a firebird for about 8 bucks. I have it set on med. and I refill it properly so it last me probably 4 cigars and I am a heavy user. 

T


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I admittedly have a lighter fetish. I don't buy super fancy ones anymore; I break them too often. Here is the capacity of some of my lighters:

*Prince/Blazer PB-207  ($27) :* 20 - 30 cigars _this is my current favorite pocket sized lighter._
*Nibo Triple Torch (Space 6 or Royal) ($8):* 5 - 7 cigars
*Colibri Quantum Retro II($20):* 7 - 10 cigars
*Vector KGM VIP($35):* 5 - 7 cigars
*Vector KGM Stratos($20):* 6 - 8 cigars
*Roburn MT-770 Culinary Torch($25):* 50+ cigars _(table size)_

Hope this helps

-Matt-


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I was able to get a Colibri Quantum Vortex 771 off of eBay for $51. I'll let you know how it works when I get it. Now that the weather is getting nicer in the Midwest, I'm hoping to use it a LOT.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Good topic. What is a great lighter? I use matches mostly (my cigar dealer usually gives me many boxes of the extra long matches) but they are a bit tricky if it's windy outside.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

par said:


> Good topic. What is a great lighter? I use matches mostly (my cigar dealer usually gives me many boxes of the extra long matches) but they are a bit tricky if it's windy outside.


My definition of a "Great Lighter" is one that works cigar after cigar with a minimum amout of upkeep. I don't mind filling them after a dozen cigars, but I when I do refill it I want it to work. To many of them seem to die after the initial fillup and use. I've had them quit after a couple uses. No excuse for that given the simplicity of the design.

:u


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Niblo make a triple torch lighter you can pick up for $8-$10 from several vendors. At this price you can afford to buy several and if one breaks or you loose one it's not a big loss.

I've got 5-6 of these and they work great but only last for 7-10 cigars before needing refilled.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

The wife bought me a Colibri for Valentine's Day, and, after about a half-dozen smokes, the thing was drained  Filled it up again, and it managed to light a few more, but I had to keep closing it and relighting it to get it to make flame, and drained it again. After a bit, I opted to stick to my el-cheapo kitchen matches that I get at Wal Mart.

Recently, however, I purchased a $6.00 torch lighter at the local smoke shoppe, and have used it all week without fail. If you figure I smoke 2-3 cigars a day (toast/light/touch up) this thing has, pardon the pun, :gn smoked the Colibri!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

horrorview said:


> The wife bought me a Colibri for Valentine's Day, and, after about a half-dozen smokes, the thing was drained  Filled it up again, and it managed to light a few more, but I had to keep closing it and relighting it to get it to make flame, and drained it again. After a bit, I opted to stick to my el-cheapo kitchen matches that I get at Wal Mart.
> 
> Recently, however, I purchased a $6.00 torch lighter at the local smoke shoppe, and have used it all week without fail. If you figure I smoke 2-3 cigars a day (toast/light/touch up) this thing has, pardon the pun, :gn smoked the Colibri!


Sounds like you need to purge the Colibri again!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

A Corona Old Boy that I bought about six years ago consistently lights more cigars than any other I own. I also use it to light pipes (it really is designed as a pipe lighter) but I can still easily get 12+ cigars out of it. I have three Colibris and a few Nibos that tend to only light a half dozen or so but they do fair better in the wind. I also carry one of the Nibos when I know I'm going to be out late--that way if I happen to get drunk and lose it, no big deal.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Sounds like you need to purge the Colibri again!!


I pressed the wee doo-dad and drained the sucker, but to no avail


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I pressed the wee doo-dad and drained the sucker, but to no avail


you should hear air escaping. I used something too sharp to purge and it didn't do anything. I got a watch screwdriver and pressed it and heard an audible whoosh.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Plus you have to do this several times. Let all the air out, wait a couple of mins. then do it again. Keep doing this until it's all gone.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Just an update on my Colibri woes.. I purged it good.. seemed to fill much better.. I have only used the Colibri fuel so it should be all clean.. anyway no flame.. I can hear and mell the gas, I can see the little blue spark but no fire.. after trying it again again.. I did see a tiny flame for about 3 seconds.. then nothing. I adjusted the flame with no luck.. i am bran new to torches so I figured I was just doing something wrong.. But it has to be a bad torch..


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

aahagel said:


> Just an update on my Colibri woes.. I purged it good.. seemed to fill much better.. I have only used the Colibri fuel so it should be all clean.. anyway no flame.. I can hear and mell the gas, I can see the little blue spark but no fire.. after trying it again again.. I did see a tiny flame for about 3 seconds.. then nothing. I adjusted the flame with no luck.. i am bran new to torches so I figured I was just doing something wrong.. But it has to be a bad torch..


Did you try blowing the jets out with compressed air? Collibri fuel is not very good in my experience - usually clogs my lighters after a few fills, but some compressed air gets 'em back to working nicely most of the time.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Plus you have to do this several times. Let all the air out, wait a couple of mins. then do it again. Keep doing this until it's all gone.


Hmmmm, apparently the pen I was using to do this was bending the valve! It now looks all mishapen! However, I took one of my wee computer tools and pressed down and, voila, I heard air come out! I'm gonna do it a few more times, even though I don't hear any more coming out. Now I hope I haven't ruined it! 

Thanks a ton for the advice fellas


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Did you try blowing the jets out with compressed air? Collibri fuel is not very good in my experience - usually clogs my lighters after a few fills, but some compressed air gets 'em back to working nicely most of the time.


Yea, try cleaning the jets with air that might do the trick....I"ve never had good luck with Colibri lighters anyway.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

If blowing the jet out like Raney suggested doesn't work sometimes the little piece of tubing between the tank and the jet gets clogged as well. If you feel comfortable disassembling the lighter you can remove and replace the tubing with tweezers. I have had to do that on my Colibri Quantum Retro II twice in a year's time. They have very fine tubing so it doesn't take much for a major clog.

You might also get a new can of gas from a different store. I find that sometimes old butane doesn't work as well.

I thought of another lighter in my collection missing from my list in my earlier post:

*Blazer Z-Plus torch insert for Zippo lighters ($10 + an old/new Zippo):* 10 - 15 cigars

-Matt-


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

txmatt said:


> If blowing the jet out like Raney suggested doesn't work sometimes the little piece of tubing between the tank and the jet gets clogged as well. If you feel comfortable disassembling the lighter you can remove and replace the tubing with tweezers. I have had to do that on my Colibri Quantum Retro II twice in a year's time. They have very fine tubing so it doesn't take much for a major clog.
> 
> You might also get a new can of gas from a different store. I find that sometimes old butane doesn't work as well.
> 
> ...


Matt,

How do you like that blazer insert? Does it work good?


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

While I don't have the Blazer insert for the Zippo lighter, I can tell you that they make a high-quality product. I've used several of their lighters over the years, and they have all exceeded my expectations. 

Right before I quit smoking cigarettes, my daughter gave me a special collector's edition Zippo for father's day, that is no longer made. I really wanted to continue to use it, but alas, the lighter fluid smell does not pair well with the cigars!! SOooo.....I saw this product a few weeks ago, and am probably going to order it in confidence. The tank looks to be a pretty goo size on it, and it should last quite a while. Cool thing is, if it ever craps out, you just replace the "guts".....

Also....What I find works really good for me, is having a large table-top lighter at home to use. This lasts a long, long, time, and minimizes the amount of use on the pocket lighters. This is especiallly true if there is more than one smoker present. The one I have is like a pistol-grip gun with an adjustment for flame size and shape. 

I'll give another affirmative nod to the el-cheapo Triple-flame Nibo lighter. I've got one of these, and it works great. I can even fire up a stogie in a golf cart speeding down the fairway!!! The triple flame is strong, and does a great job.....The only down side of this lighter is the obvious: With three flames going, it does tend to burn through fuel like a rocket!! (Kind of looks like one too!!) So don't expect to go too far between fill-ups. :w


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Check out this web site http://kingbutane.com/. I talked to the owner and he said Colibri butane sucks. Twelve 6oz. cans (Triple Refined) $32.67 delivered.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> Matt,
> 
> How do you like that blazer insert? Does it work good?


Its a good lighter; not as good as their PB-207, however it is a considerably better lighter than what Colibri, Vector KGM, and Prometheus sell for 2-4x the $10 price tag on them. It is my 2nd favorite pocket lighter in my collection.

-Matt-


----------

